# Incipio Case vs. OtterBox Commuter (Thoughts on Incipio)



## dAi (Aug 6, 2011)

So, I bought the Otter Box Commuter case first sometime last year and was satisfied, but the only thing that bothered me was the fact that it covers the hard buttons and I couldn't see what I was clicking at night and mind you, I just got my DROID X. Now, I can click buttons with my eyes close, lol. Then I searched online how a lot of people were giving good feedback about this Incipio Case and how affordable it was. I was sold for it, because I noticed how it didn't cover the hard buttons, which is what I was looking for.

I bought two Incipio cases off the site, one a black on black and the other a black on red case. It looked beautiful when I got them and tried them on, I liked the black on black more, looked more sleek and a look like the otterbox commuter but slimmer, but the black and red, the red is not as royal bright red as expected to be, as it shows on the site, but it was still a cool case and it was fun switching each other from time to me. The OtterBox was thrown back to its box and stopped using it for good. After a couple months, I noticed that the Incipio case comes off from each others layer and what I mean is that the Incipio case is a two layer case, one a soft rubbery layer and the other a hard shell that goes in the outside, kind of like the otterbox commuter. So, I noticed that it wouldn't stay fit after a while, but it was no biggie at that time, still loved it and was my favorite case. After a few months, the hard shell on the right bottom corner it cracked, and I hardly drop my phone but I think I drop it in the bathroom like a 3 feet high distance, but it was a small chip crack on the right bottom corner. So, I switched to my other extra one and both had the same problem, same place and all. After a while, it got worse, it broke and it look like a tear and then it came off on one of them, the other was still good just a small crack. So, I used the other one which was in better condition and here's the best story of this review:

After sitting in my couch, infront of the tv, I put my DROID X phone with the incipio case on-- on the arm rest of the couch and then suddenly it falls to the floor flat. I was doing a nandroid back up, so I just put it there temporary and I hardly drop my phone, I really try to take care of my phone. So, when I pick the phone up from the floor I looked at it and I didnt see anything cracked and was expecting that because I have it on a case and that's why I bought it for, for protection. But mind you, it was on Clockworkmod mode which the screen is black and the text is blue so once it booted to the home screen and i try to take a pic of my puppy. I see these black spots on the center of the screen like ink colored lines then after a while, it started to spread all over the screen horizontally. The screen is not cracked but i think the lcd screen inside is and it needs a replacement.

I was pissed off and called Incipio to see what they can do for me because I could have sworn they guaranteed protection of your phone. So, I called them and they said that unfortunately they don't cover the phone itself just if the case is cracked and their is nothing Inicipio can do for me. What a piece of garbage case this is, I thought to myself. Now, I have to buy the LCD screen online and look for a repair tech which they charge me to install it is $60 plus the cost of the part and Incipio won't give you credit for anything.

Incipio warranty: Compared to Otterbox's warranty is far beyond better than Incipio's, because with Otter Box (and I've experienced both warrantys and I have both cases) you just call in and they answer fast they ask you a few questions like your address where to ship the replacement at and what model is it and phone and then voila, a couple days in the mail you get you're case without even spending any money or time on sending the defective one. Now with Incipio, you have to fill out a form online, then you submit it until it gets approved. Once it's approved, you send yours back and you have to pay for the shipping charges, no prepad/return label here and then you have to wait until they sent you a new one 7-14 days after they have received yours. You'll be caseless.

My conclusion is, if you want an eye-candy, cute case and not concerned about protection, then go with incipio is all artificial and eye-candy. If you want a good strong case, but yet stylish and sleek, go with Commuter case. Incipio cases are vulnerable to break, crack, and more. Only thing of otterbox is, hard buttons are covered and i didnt like that but i got used to it. Commuter, it feels strong safe, secured a real good case. otterbox is way better than incipio, switching from otterbox commuter to incipio is a big downgrade.

Though Incipio's warranty is lifetime in incipio u have to fill out a form online and then wait to get approved compared to otterbox is quick fast and they do all that for u over the phone without u filling anything out n u sending the case and waste shipping
















I am now selling two brand new sealed incipio case as soon as I get the replaced ones from them. I am selling them for $10 each, black/black and black/red or both for $20 shipped. On their site, is $13 and on ebay the lowest one is $22 each and up. I accept Paypal, you still would have the life time warranty through me by giving you the invoice/receipt that I got from them that I purchased from them, but all they ask the invoice number and date of purchase which i still have.

Please feel free to criticize my writing, grammar, and punctuation's. I would love to be corrected so that I can learn how to write properly.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Sucks you had that issue with the Incipio case. I got myself an OtterBox Defender since I really wanted something I can feel safe dropping if it somehow slips out of my hands. I usually take good care of my own phone too, so I rarely drop it. On top of that, there is a screen protector for the Defender case, so that makes it pretty darn good for a case.


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

BodyGlove 2 piece snap on! Got it day 1 with my X, I go fishing alot, I've dropped my phone (wet hands and a shaking fish) from like 4-5 feet straight onto rocks a couple times and all is well! Case has some major dings but my phone looks brand new, best phone case Ive ever had.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Omega Blaze (Sep 3, 2011)

Trident Kraken. > Both Case you named.

/Thread.

But on a serious note, i was choosing between both of thosee cases and ended up with the trident kraken after further review.


----------



## Skyboxer1968 (Jul 9, 2011)

I agree with the OP. I had a commuter case for my blackberry and never had a moments trouble. When I upgraded to my inc2 I got a silicrylic incipio case for it, but after a couple of months the silicon stretched out and it didn't fit right. Now I have a galaxy nexus and went back to the commuter and couldn't be happier.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wizayne (Aug 22, 2011)

Otterbox just replaced my xoom's defender with no questions asked. I ordered on Tuesday and had the replacement on Saturday 100% free of additional charge!

Best cases ever. I wish they were more stylish at times but I wouldn't bat and eye if my mesmerize or xoom's dropped especially with the full hard screen shell of the defender series on 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------

